# Hardware 3.0 Upgrade Poll



## wst88

I could not find a Pole for Upgrades and thought I would start one..
Mark here if you have upgraded

Thought I would start a Log on this page of the latest VIN reported. If they are doing Lowest to Highest Vin maybe we can get an idea on how fast they are Rolling out:

12/18 - X10,200
12/31 - x11,xxx
1/15 - X48,xxx - This Thread
1/17 - X64,xxx - Michigan FB (In for Service)
2/11 - X75,xxx
2/19 - 120,xxx - me


----------



## FRC

Poll?


----------



## Mr. Spacely

This might be a bit premature. I'm guessing HW3 starts rolling out late Winter or Spring 2020...


----------



## wst88

I read that X/S owners are starting to get the upgrade.. Maybe hoping we will see it soon?


----------



## Mr. Spacely

wst88 said:


> I read that X/S owners are starting to get the upgrade.. Maybe hoping we will see it soon?


I would imagine that if you are in for service anyway they may upgrade you, but the full roll out will probably be a while...


----------



## JD-M3

My model X got upgraded to HW3 when I took it to the service center for an unrelated repair. They said they are upgrading X and S slowly when they come in for repairs. It sounds like they have a limited number of HW3 units because they said I got the last one for this shipment and then they'd have to wait about 5 days for another shipment. Will start doing the 3 in early 2020.


----------



## Achooo

Wow, we actually have two yes answers in the poll. I wonder if those are Model 3’s.


----------



## iChris93

Achooo said:


> Wow, we actually have two yes answers in the poll. I wonder if those are Model 3's.


@Rob_M what model did you have upgraded to HW3?


----------



## Love

Maybe update the poll to have 6 vote buttons. No/Yes for each model.


----------



## Long Ranger

@wst88 or @iChris93 
Is it possible to modify the poll to have the responses by model?
Yes, Model X.
Yes, Model S.
Yes, Model 3.
No.

At this point we know one of the two Yes votes was Model X, so there's just one unknown vote, and hopefully @Rob_M resolves that.


----------



## Long Ranger

Also, maybe add something to make it clearer that the poll is for service upgrades to 3.0, not for cars delivered with 3.0.


----------



## MelindaV

Long Ranger said:


> @wst88 or @iChris93
> Is it possible to modify the poll to have the responses by model?
> Yes, Model X.
> Yes, Model S.
> Yes, Model 3.
> No.
> 
> At this point we know one of the two Yes votes was Model X, so there's just one unknown vote, and hopefully @Rob_M resolves that.


poll has been updated - once @Rob_M and @JD-M3 move their votes, will delete the generic "Yes" option.


----------



## TrevP

The only person I know that has received a HW3 upgrade is @Sofiaan Fraval


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Elon Tweeted and confirmed that they are currently working through the strategy for how to roll out the upgrades without crushing service.


----------



## Frully

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Elon Tweeted and confirmed that they are currently working through the strategy for how to roll out the upgrades without crushing service.


My niggle with it is I really want to keep the 2.5 compuudr to mount on the wall as 'art'.


----------



## garsh

Frully said:


> My niggle with it is I really want to keep the 2.5 compuudr to mount on the wall as 'art'.


I guess you could buy one for that purpose.


----------



## Love

garsh said:


> I guess you could buy one for that purpose.


I'd prefer to see someone rock this Flavor Flav style connected to a fat gold chain around their neck.

YEEEEEEEEAAAAH BOOOOOYYYYY!


----------



## M3OC Rules

JD-M3 said:


> My model X got upgraded to HW3 when I took it to the service center for an unrelated repair. They said they are upgrading X and S slowly when they come in for repairs. It sounds like they have a limited number of HW3 units because they said I got the last one for this shipment and then they'd have to wait about 5 days for another shipment. Will start doing the 3 in early 2020.


Did you notice any difference after the upgrade?


----------



## JD-M3

No, no difference. The software does not use the HW3 yet.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

JD-M3 said:


> The software does not use the HW3 yet.


We now have confirmation that the current software 2019.36 has more features in hw3 than 2.5


----------



## TomT

Well, one feature at least... And a minor one at that.



StromTrooperM3 said:


> We now have confirmation that the current software 2019.36 has more features in hw3 than 2.5


----------



## StromTrooperM3

TomT said:


> Well, one feature at least... And a minor one at that.


Smart park is a pretty big one considering all the commotion around smart summon

By all means if you're ok with paying for something in full and not getting all of what you paid for, great

You're my favorite kind of client


----------



## MelindaV

StromTrooperM3 said:


> We now have confirmation that the current software 2019.36 has more features in hw3 than 2.5


Just because the cones are not rendered on the UI doesn't mean the car is not recognizing and acting on the cones. 2.5 owners have confirmed their car will navigate around a cone in its path while using smart summon. Implying it as well would react to one while using AP as well.


----------



## M3OC Rules

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Smart park is a pretty big one considering all the commotion around smart summon
> By all means if you're ok with paying for something in full and not getting all of what you paid for, great
> You're my favorite kind of client


Where did you hear smart park isn't going to HW2.5? [Edit] I was thinking parking like smart summon and I assume you're talking about where you get out and it parks when you're right at the parking spot. That's an odd one and there doesn't seem like a technical reason it can't be implemented on HW2.5. Its probably not heavily used and if there was massive outrage I bet they would prioritize it. You can still use regular summon to achieve the same thing with marginally less convenience. [/Edit]

I think its a bit early to say there is a significant difference between Autopilot on HW2.5 vs HW3 based on cones rendering. Perhaps they have some bug on HW2.5 with the cones they haven't fixed yet.

Once they get significant differences I agree they should offer a reasonably priced hardware upgrade for non-FSD people but let's wait until they get there before the pitchforks come out.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

MelindaV said:


> Just because the cones are not rendered on the UI doesn't mean the car is not recognizing and acting on the cones. 2.5


I've have multiple posts here about my car detecting construction zones so yes it's being detected by AP. I'm sure it's doing it. And I'm sure the rendering on screen is not much tax on the hardware.

I'm willing to bet it will be fixed for 2.5


----------



## Mr. Spacely

StromTrooperM3 said:


> We now have confirmation that the current software 2019.36 has more features in hw3 than 2.5


Yep. Now I have to say that I want 3.0 soon as promised. I think this news will force Tesla to start retrofitting much more aggressively. (My car was built in late March with 2.5-- just missed it.)


----------



## wst88

I wonder how many M3's were built before they started the installs. Anyone know of our seen numbers of the FSD take rate?


----------



## wst88

Out side of now being able to see traffic cones, has anyone had experience if the HW 3 is better at recognizing traffic and cars earlier? Anyone seen any YouTube comparing what you see between 2.5 and 3 FSD


----------



## Madmolecule

wst88 said:


> I wonder how many M3's were built before they started the installs. Anyone know of our seen numbers of the FSD take rate?


Somewhere around 400000 (I thinks it April 2019 manufacture date)


----------



## wst88

Madmolecule said:


> Somewhere around 400000 (I thinks it April 2019 manufacture date)


What percent do you think paid for FSD? Those will be the only ones getting the hardware upgrade if I understand correctly.


----------



## TomT

Turns out that my HW 2.5 car recognizes cones and maneuvers around them just fine, they simply are not rendered on the screen... It also does smart park. So, no rush to get HW 3.0 yet that I see... I suspect it will start rolling out to FSD 2.5 cars sometime first quarter of next year... And I'd actually be your worst kind of client! 



StromTrooperM3 said:


> Smart park is a pretty big one considering all the commotion around smart summon
> By all means if you're ok with paying for something in full and not getting all of what you paid for, great
> You're my favorite kind of client


----------



## Vin

I just tried to book a HW3 upgrade via the app. They texted me that it's not ready yet but they will let me know once it is. I'm ok with that. Let them practice a little first


----------



## MelindaV

Madmolecule said:


> Somewhere around 400000 (I thinks it April 2019 manufacture date)


400k would be a little high. they registered VIN 352,725 on April 10 and generally the actual production date is a couple weeks after they are registered +/-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115999973487796225
they didn't register over 400k until April 29th when they went up to 407,324

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122881350267068417


----------



## Long Ranger

Madmolecule said:


> Somewhere around 400000 (I thinks it April 2019 manufacture date)


400k is way too high, you can't just go by VIN. It was about 218k at the end of Q1 2019, so it wouldn't be much more than that before the change to HW3 in April:
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/tesla-model-3-vin-tracker/


----------



## garsh

TomT said:


> Turns out that my HW 2.5 car recognizes cones and maneuvers around them just fine, they simply are not rendered on the screen...


Sometimes my HW 2.5 car doesn't even render other cars on the screen.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

TomT said:


> It also does smart park


How do you get it work. I've had no luck


----------



## kkillebrew

I am getting mine upgraded tomorrow at the Austin SC. 2019MS LR FSD pre-raven with HW2.5 MCU2, currently 2019.36.12.1 with all visualizations and features reported by HW3 Version 10 cars. I am assuming it will just be faster.


----------



## M3OC Rules

kkillebrew said:


> I am getting mine upgraded tomorrow at the Austin SC. 2019MS LR FSD pre-raven with HW2.5 MCU2, currently 2019.36.12.1 with all visualizations and features reported by HW3 Version 10 cars. I am assuming it will just be faster.


There haven't been any reports that there is a noticeable speed difference. Until the new code comes out, hopefully in the next couple of months, it's going to be very anti-climatic.


----------



## joverdijk

I have HW2.5 M3 with FSD, no traffic cones are displayed but at roadworks when cones are marking a closed lane, the lane DOES disappear from the UI screen and returns immediately after the last cone.
So although it's not rendered on the screen, it seems like HW2.5 *does* see it


----------



## FRC

Just reviewed this thread and didn't see it discussed. I have HW 2.5 and FSD, no traffic cones- as expected. My wife has HW3, AP only. She sees traffic cones. So HW3 in all iterations recognizes cones, and presumably all current and future features that are considered "safety" features?


----------



## slacker775

M3OC Rules said:


> There haven't been any reports that there is a noticeable speed difference. Until the new code comes out, hopefully in the next couple of months, it's going to be very anti-climatic.


Don't expect 'speed' improvements. That's not what HW3 is all about. It's about processing capacity - think more highway lanes vs increasing the speed limit. That increased capacity will allow the software to perform more analysis, thus having a better understanding of its surroundings, thus being able to drive more smoothly.


----------



## M3OC Rules

slacker775 said:


> Don't expect 'speed' improvements. That's not what HW3 is all about. It's about processing capacity - think more highway lanes vs increasing the speed limit. That increased capacity will allow the software to perform more analysis, thus having a better understanding of its surroundings, thus being able to drive more smoothly.


I think there are two things here. Some people believe that changing the processor running essentially the same software will increase the speed which is traditionally the case in a desktop computer for example. My response was to this line of thinking because it's not intuitive. Also, I have seen a few people who have been upgraded say there is no perceptible difference in speed which I am not surprised by.

The second point comes when there is new software that takes advantage of the hardware improvement which is what you're referring to. You're right about parallelism but there is also scheduling. You can do more things in parallel or you can do the same thing at a higher frame rate. Its speculation but I think there will be some of each.


----------



## Unplugged

I was thinking about the lack of upgrades to Model 3s. Some have speculated that it is the cooling system connected to the dashboard components for cooling and for heating the passenger compartment.

I figured it wouldn't hurt to try to get an appointment to replace my 2.5 with a FSD computer. I used the app and received a response a few hours later:







​Hi Douglas,​​Your Mobile Service appointment for VIN 5YJ3E1EA7JF010xxx is confirmed for December 02, 2019.​​Your technician is scheduled to arrive between 2:30:00 PM and 4:30:00 PM. The technician will contact you before arrival and will wait for up to 15 minutes before moving onto their next scheduled appointment.​​Service Address:​xxxxxxxxxxx, Irvine, CA, USA​​To modify, reschedule or cancel your appointment use your Tesla Mobile app. Please note that we may not be able to accommodate modifications made 72 hours prior to your appointment.​​If you have any questions, visit our Support Pages.​​*Note*: The day of your appointment you may see an update pending for your vehicle. Please *do not install* that update. This update has been sent by the Service Team and will be used to complete repairs on your Tesla. If you install the update before your appointment, we will have to resend the update to your car which will increase your appointment time depending on connectivity.​​Best regards,​The Tesla Team​
How cool is that? I'll take photos of the process, and document just how much the dash needs to be taken apart in order to retrofit the new computer. Sure, I'm a little bit concerned that this will be one of the first Model 3s to receive the hardware swap, but hey, I already took the plunge when I purchased a car without even seeing it.


----------



## iChris93

Unplugged said:


> I was thinking about the lack of upgrades to Model 3s. Some have speculated that it is the cooling system connected to the dashboard components for cooling and for heating the passenger compartment.
> 
> I figured it wouldn't hurt to try to get an appointment to replace my 2.5 with a FSD computer. I used the app and received a response a few hours later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Hi Douglas,​​Your Mobile Service appointment for VIN 5YJ3E1EA7JF010xxx is confirmed for December 02, 2019.​​Your technician is scheduled to arrive between 2:30:00 PM and 4:30:00 PM. The technician will contact you before arrival and will wait for up to 15 minutes before moving onto their next scheduled appointment.​​Service Address:​xxxxxxxxxxx, Irvine, CA, USA​​To modify, reschedule or cancel your appointment use your Tesla Mobile app. Please note that we may not be able to accommodate modifications made 72 hours prior to your appointment.​​If you have any questions, visit our Support Pages.​​*Note*: The day of your appointment you may see an update pending for your vehicle. Please *do not install* that update. This update has been sent by the Service Team and will be used to complete repairs on your Tesla. If you install the update before your appointment, we will have to resend the update to your car which will increase your appointment time depending on connectivity.​​Best regards,​The Tesla Team​
> How cool is that? I'll take photos of the process, and document just how much the dash needs to be taken apart in order to retrofit the new computer. Sure, I'm a little bit concerned that this will be one of the first Model 3s to receive the hardware swap, but hey, I already took the plunge when I purchased a car without even seeing it.


If you actually get the upgrade, it probably helps that you are in California.


----------



## Unplugged

iChris93 said:


> If you actually get the upgrade, it probably helps that you are in California.


It also helps that the Costa Mesa service center is probably one of the busiest in the country. I will ask whether the service tech has installed many other upgrades.

I would be skeptical about whether I was going to get the hardware upgrade except for two things: 1) The upgrade was the only service requested. 2) The email states that I might get a software update that morning, and NOT to install it until after the upgrade.


----------



## Unplugged

Never mind. Tesla just sent me a text:

Hi, this is your Tesla OC Mobile Team. We were reviewing your upcoming appointment request for the FSD upgrade. While Tesla Service Centers did start performing FSD upgrades, they are only available for certain VIN ranges at this time. Tesla will be contacting you when it becomes available for your VIN. So at this time, please stand by until further notice. Thank you!​
So my VIN isn't yet available for upgrade? Strange.


----------



## kkillebrew

After I dropped my car off for the scheduled HW3 upgrade (2019 MS) I received a text from the SA (Tim) saying that AP3/HW3 was already installed! He said he had not seen this before as the car was manufactured in 3/2019, and my VIN was on the list for an upgrade. When I came to pick it up Tim told me they had verified this and were told they will likely see more of it, whatever that means. He showed me something like an OBD report the tech printed out and it clearly shows HW3/AP3. I asked if there was any way I could have known this and he said no. 

I was confused as to why I was getting all the FSD HW3 features, including cones, new colors, etc. but Tesla told me I needed the upgrade in spite of this... who knows?


----------



## ChiTesla

The service tech here in the Chicago Area told me that I should expect an email in December or January regarding the HW3 upgrade.


----------



## iChris93

ChiTesla said:


> The service tech here in the Chicago Area told me that I should expect an email in December or January regarding the HW3 upgrade.


They didn't say what year, did they?


----------



## FRC

ChiTesla said:


> The service tech here in the Chicago Area told me that I should expect an email in December or January regarding the HW3 upgrade.


As has been mentioned ad naseum in this forum, most Tesla employees likely know less than we do about the goings on at Tesla. I would, therefore, take that nugget of wisdom with a HUGE grain of salt(while still hoping that he's right).


----------



## ChiTesla

iChris93 said:


> They didn't say what year, did they?


They didn't....but I finally had my "Dual Motor" emblem installed after only 16 months!


----------



## ChiTesla

FRC said:


> As has been mentioned ad naseum in this forum, most Tesla employees likely know less than we do about the goings on at Tesla. I would, therefore, take that nugget of wisdom with a HUGE grain of salt(while still hoping that he's right).


I completely agree. I'm not too worried as long as the advantages of having HW3 installed are negligible.


----------



## Thorongil

I was in for service this week and asked about the upgrade... and was told to wait until notified. Apparently I was not the first to ask...


----------



## TrevP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204599101188378629


----------



## John

My VIN 9XXX Model 3 RWD LR is scheduled to go into the service center in California to be upgraded next week.


----------



## bernie

Vin said:


> I just tried to book a HW3 upgrade via the app. They texted me that it's not ready yet but they will let me know once it is. I'm ok with that. Let them practice a little first


I recently scheduled for an upgrade and got a text the Saturday before my Monday appointment- the interesting part is the outstanding service bulletin: _Hello Bernard, this is Tesla service. We are preparing for your upcoming appointment on December 16. Unfortunately, the full self drive hardware retrofit is not yet available for your Model 3. Once available, there will be an outstanding service bulletin associated with your Model 3. With your permission, we would like to cancel this appointment for now. Please confirm._


----------



## Ken Voss

It shouldn't be that difficult to swap a hardware component, does anyone know if this actually requires leaving the car at a service center or can a Mobile ranger can do the Hardware swap?


----------



## garsh

Ken Voss said:


> It shouldn't be that difficult to swap a hardware component


Remember, it's a hardware component that's tied into the vehicle's cooling system. Not a simple matter of loosening screws and unplugging wires. You have to make sure you don't introduce air into the coolant lines.


----------



## John

Ken Voss said:


> It shouldn't be that difficult to swap a hardware component, does anyone know if this actually requires leaving the car at a service center or can a Mobile ranger can do the Hardware swap?


I don't think the hardware installation is too bad (though I'm not clear whether cooling hoses have to be moved and reinstalled), but I heard from someone in service that there's a chance that loading up the new firmware can sometimes go awry, and Mobile folks don't have the tools to un-brick the car yet if that happens. So right now it's a Service Center job. I would imagine they are working to change that if at all possible.


----------



## PeteC

I Just had my M3 in for service in Pearl, MS last week & asked about the HW3 upgrade. They said they had not received any yet.


----------



## Jman18

I’m getting my Hardware 3 install this Wednesday December 18th! I didn’t bug them prior about HW 3. I was at the service center asking about a part. While there they asked if I could spare my car for 1.5 days. I asked for what? For your HW3 upgrade! Maybe it helped that I know them well (early vin) or it was just timing. I’m excited to see those road cones lol!


----------



## Ken Voss

JKno81 said:


> I'm getting my Hardware 3 install this Wednesday December 18th! I didn't bug them prior about HW 3. I was at the service center asking about a part. While there they asked if I could spare my car for 1.5 days. I asked for what? For your HW3 upgrade! Maybe it helped that I know them well (early vin) or it was just timing. I'm excited to see those road cones lol!


Thats great... Can you share the approximate last 5 of your VIN and did you order FSD with the initial order or did you upgrade later?


----------



## Jman18

Ken Voss said:


> Thats great... Can you share the approximate last 5 of your VIN and did you order FSD with the initial order or did you upgrade later?


It's a vin 102XX (just past the 10k). I bought FSD after purchase in summer of 2018. I got the car in early 2018. I was one of lucky non-prior Tesla owners to get their car. 55k miles strong!


----------



## GeoJohn23

garsh said:


> Remember, it's a hardware component that's tied into the vehicle's cooling system. Not a simple matter of loosening screws and unplugging wires. You have to make sure you don't introduce air into the coolant lines.


In addition, I was chatting with my ranger (doing other service) about the FSD swap and he said one of the issues is that if they spill any coolant, it apparently easily gets onto/into "a whole bunch of things that they'll then need to replace", so even the service centers are taking this slow and trying to figure out the best way to do the swaps.


----------



## MelindaV

GeoJohn23 said:


> In addition, I was chatting with my ranger (doing other service) about the FSD swap and he said one of the issues is that if they spill any coolant, it apparently easily gets onto/into "a whole bunch of things that they'll then need to replace", so even the service centers are taking this slow and trying to figure out the best way to do the swaps.


I'd just as soon wait and let the service center practice on other people's cars than mine


----------



## John

Just got my car back from service. I now have HW3 in my VIN 9XXX LR RWD Model 3. I dropped it off yesterday afternoon, at which point they told me it might take several days to perform. That surprised me, but I rolled with it. They gave me an Uber voucher for $100/day until I got my car back.

To my surprise, I saw software updates occurring last night at 9pm. This morning they announced my car was ready. They upgraded to HW3, and also took care of a service bulletin involving charge pin replacement (I don't know anything else about that).

FYI, I purchased FSD after purchase during the $2K sale in March of 2019.

There was some minor camera re-calibration that was required before I could use Autopilot, but it was done by the time I got home.

No observations yet on benefits (I will follow up later).

These effects were immediate:

All user profiles erased, as well as the association to card keys and phones
Homelink setup erased
Nav home/work destinations erased
Bluetooth pairings deleted (not phone-as-a-key, that's okay still, and probably was retained by the security module)
Trip odometers reset (Rats! No longer have my lifetime Wh/mi!)
Login credentials for Spotify Premium and TuneIn Premium deleted

That's all not a big deal to put all of that back and pretty easy to re-do. Some of the settings you might forget about until you're driving and can't change them until you park, but poke around a bit and you'll find most/all of them.

I re-created the user profiles, and went into each profile to set the Driving and Autopilot settings we all use. For each profile, I re-associated them to the key cards each person carries. Then I re-paired my phone (tell your phone in Bluetooth Settings to forget it, then re-pair it), re-enabled calendar and contact downloading.

Now each person just needs to get in and adjust the seats and mirrors for themselves. Sounds silly, but the thing I miss most are my seat settings. Took a while to tweak those. Oh well, I mostly remember how it was set.


----------



## iChris93

John said:


> Sounds silly, but the thing I miss most are my seat settings. Took a while to tweak those. Oh well, I mostly remember how it was set.


That does not sound silly to me. I would be pleasant with the employees, but pissed.


----------



## John

iChris93 said:


> That does not sound silly to me. I would be pleasant with the employees, but pissed.


Being pissed with employees isn't how you get upgrades before most other people.

Just saying.


----------



## iChris93

John said:


> Being pissed with employees isn't how you get upgrades before most other people.
> 
> Just saying.


I stated I would be pleasant with them. I am not one to complain to employees, about anything.


----------



## garsh

John said:


> These effects were immediate:
> 
> All user profiles erased, as well as the association to card keys and phones
> Homelink setup erased
> Nav home/work destinations erased
> Bluetooth pairings deleted (not phone-as-a-key, that's okay still, and probably was retained by the security module)


Did you lose your trip odometers too?


----------



## GDN

John said:


> Just got my car back from service. I now have HW3 in my VIN 9XXX LR RWD Model 3. I dropped it off yesterday afternoon, at which point they told me it might take several days to perform. That surprised me, but I rolled with it. They gave me an Uber voucher for $100/day until I got my car back.
> 
> To my surprise, I saw software updates occurring last night at 9pm. This morning they announced my car was ready. They upgraded to HW3, and also took care of a service bulletin involving charge pin replacement (I don't know anything else about that).
> 
> FYI, I purchased FSD after purchase during the $2K sale in March of 2019.
> 
> There was some minor camera re-calibration that was required before I could use Autopilot, but it was done by the time I got home.
> 
> No observations yet on benefits (I will follow up later).
> 
> These effects were immediate:
> 
> All user profiles erased, as well as the association to card keys and phones
> Homelink setup erased
> Nav home/work destinations erased
> Bluetooth pairings deleted (not phone-as-a-key, that's okay still, and probably was retained by the security module)
> 
> That's all not a big deal to put all of that back and pretty easy to re-do. Some of the settings you might forget about until you're driving and can't change them until you park, but poke around a bit and you'll find most/all of them.
> 
> I re-created the user profiles, and went into each profile to set the Driving and Autopilot settings we all use. For each profile, I re-associated them to the key cards each person carries. Then I re-paired my phone (tell your phone in Bluetooth Settings to forget it, then re-pair it), re-enabled calendar and contact downloading.
> 
> Now each person just needs to get in and adjust the seats and mirrors for themselves. Sounds silly, but the thing I miss most are my seat settings. Took a while to tweak those. Oh well, I mostly remember how it was set.


Very nice. I assume they reached out to you for the upgrade, and I forget, are you in the beta program by chance? I don't think disclosing in or out causes any harm, just curious.

As far as the profiles I just don't get why those aren't saved in the cloud by now. Save them there and then let me recall my profile to any Tesla I might drive or own in the future. At least back them up and restore them to the new HW in the car.

I'm sure it's just a matter of time.


----------



## John

It would be nice if they saved the settings in the cloud.


----------



## John

GDN said:


> Very nice. I assume they reached out to you for the upgrade, and I forget, are you in the beta program by chance? I don't think disclosing in or out causes any harm, just curious.


Not in the early access program. 
I actually just scheduled it in the app, and they approved it.


----------



## John

garsh said:


> Did you lose your trip odometers too?


Yes, trip odos erased. (Bummer, was saving my lifetime Wh/mi in one.)
Also discovered it removed the Spotify Premium and TuneIn Premium login credentials.


----------



## garsh

John said:


> Yes, trip odos erased. (Bummer, was saving my lifetime Wh/mi in one.)


Yeah, that's the worst part to me.

I'll have to remember to take a picture of my lifetime odometer when I go to take it in.


----------



## wst88

For those of us in Michigan, I spoke with a Ranger and he indicated that all upgrades would require the Service Center because of the CPU is liquid cooled. He hopes that they will have a mobile solution in the future, but said to expect to travel the SC. This was back in early December and he indicated that only S/X vehicles were getting the upgrades. Glad to see some 3's are now in progress.


----------



## iChris93

wst88 said:


> For those of us in Michigan, I spoke with a Ranger and he indicated that all upgrades would require the Service Center because of the CPU is liquid cooled. He hopes that they will have a mobile solution in the future, but said to expect to travel the SC. This was back in early December and he indicated that only S/X vehicles were getting the upgrades. Glad to see some 3's are now in progress.


Luckily, for us in SE MI, Toledo isn't too far.


----------



## wst88

I am going to start updating the first post with the latest reported VIN and date of upgrade.


----------



## M3OC Rules

garsh said:


> Yeah, that's the worst part to me.
> 
> I'll have to remember to take a picture of my lifetime odometer when I go to take it in.


Perhaps we should push Tesla to get the settings saved in the cloud before all these people start upgrades. They said they were going to do it. It seems like now is a good time as it would save them some hassle dealing with unhappy customers. Plus they are now starting to charge for connectivity. The only problem is now they save the settings every time you touch the screen it seems like.


----------



## John

Someone on Reddit got the HW3 upgrade and did NOT lose their settings. 
So you may or may not lose yours.


----------



## jhartbarger

iChris93 said:


> Luckily, for us in SE MI, Toledo isn't too far.


I guess for once it is actually an advantage to live in Toledo!


----------



## garsh

John said:


> Someone on Reddit got the HW3 upgrade and did NOT lose their settings.
> So you may or may not lose yours.


Including trip odometers?

That's good to know.

Yet another reason for me to just be patient and WAIT before getting the upgrade. Let them work out the kinks in the upgrade process first.


----------



## techspec

I've seen how some people have reported on the Tesla forums that by requesting the upgrade, it's done via mobile service or service center appointment.

My experience was nothing like any of the ones I've read about the past couple months. I tried requesting my HW3 upgrade so I could take advantage of the new visual features. I have 2 service centers, one is about 40 minutes away and the other is 1 hour, so both are easy drives. I tried to schedule the upgrade with both and got the same result. They requested, via text which didn't support replies, that I schedule in late February because the part is not allocated to my VIN. I tried to schedule in February with both facilities but found that the app doesn't allow me to schedule any appointments beyond January 31st, 2020. Basically, they asked me to guess when my part would be available and to schedule it in a time frame on the app that wasn't possible.

So, I figured I'd try again to schedule on January 31st, but this time I'd put in the message that I'm restricted in the app from scheduling in February.

They replied.

"Hi Jason, I apologize for any frustration as that is not our intention. Your VIN is not yet eligible for the FSD retrofit as we have not received the parts for the Model 3 vehicles. We hope to receive the parts next month. Please reschedule once we are into the month of January for a February appointment and we can confirm if your parts have arrived. If there are not other concerns I will cancel your upcoming appointment. Thank you! Marlia, Service Advisor."

Well, now I'm wondering, am I not eligible because my VIN isn't listed or because this particular service center doesn't have the parts yet? What if they don't get the parts till June? Will I spend the next several months creating service appointments via the app only to get another text stating I'm not eligible and they don't have the parts in yet? Very frustrating experience.

Anyone else had a similar experience or am I getting some weird info from the far reaches of Florida? I know I've read some forum post where owners have gotten this done with amazing ease. I purchased FSD nearly a year ago and thought they'd contact me when it was available as they had stated when I made the purchase. I was surprised to find people getting the upgrade back as early as October just by requesting it via the app.

-Jason


----------



## MelindaV

techspec said:


> I've seen how some people have reported on the Tesla forums that by requesting the upgrade, it's done via mobile service or service center appointment.
> 
> My experience was nothing like any of the ones I've read about the past couple months. I tried requesting my HW3 upgrade so I could take advantage of the new visual features. I have 2 service centers, one is about 40 minutes away and the other is 1 hour, so both are easy drives. I tried to schedule the upgrade with both and got the same result. They requested, via text which didn't support replies, that I schedule in late February because the part is not allocated to my VIN. I tried to schedule in February with both facilities but found that the app doesn't allow me to schedule any appointments beyond January 31st, 2020. Basically, they asked me to guess when my part would be available and to schedule it in a time frame on the app that wasn't possible.
> 
> So, I figured I'd try again to schedule on January 31st, but this time I'd put in the message that I'm restricted in the app from scheduling in February.
> 
> They replied.
> 
> "Hi Jason, I apologize for any frustration as that is not our intention. Your VIN is not yet eligible for the FSD retrofit as we have not received the parts for the Model 3 vehicles. We hope to receive the parts next month. Please reschedule once we are into the month of January for a February appointment and we can confirm if your parts have arrived. If there are not other concerns I will cancel your upcoming appointment. Thank you! Marlia, Service Advisor."
> 
> Well, now I'm wondering, am I not eligible because my VIN isn't listed or because this particular service center doesn't have the parts yet? What if they don't get the parts till June? Will I spend the next several months creating service appointments via the app only to get another text stating I'm not eligible and they don't have the parts in yet? Very frustrating experience.
> 
> Anyone else had a similar experience or am I getting some weird info from the far reaches of Florida? I know I've read some forum post where owners have gotten this done with amazing ease. I purchased FSD nearly a year ago and thought they'd contact me when it was available as they had stated when I made the purchase. I was surprised to find people getting the upgrade back as early as October just by requesting it via the app.
> 
> -Jason


very few cars have been eligible for the upgrade so far. (take a look at the poll at the top of this thread). once the part is available at the service centers, they will allow the appointments to be booked, until then, dont think you are missing out on anything that the rest of us aren't also missing out on.


----------



## garsh

techspec said:


> Well, now I'm wondering, am I not eligible because my VIN isn't listed or because this particular service center doesn't have the parts yet? What if they don't get the parts till June? Will I spend the next several months creating service appointments via the app only to get another text stating I'm not eligible and they don't have the parts in yet?


Alternatively, you could simply wait for _them_ to contact _you _once they have the parts in stock and are ready to start performing upgrades.


----------



## techspec

MelindaV said:


> very few cars have been eligible for the upgrade so far. (take a look at the poll at the top of this thread). once the part is available at the service centers, they will allow the appointments to be booked, until then, dont think you are missing out on anything that the rest of us aren't also missing out on.


I actually addressed this in a post following my own post you quoted but it seems to have been deleted.

The poll was started on Oct 15th. That's about when I started seeing owners reporting that they were getting upgraded by making a service request in the Tesla App. A poll has no dates as to when people answer them, that's why many online polls have cutoff dates. I don't know whether those owners that answered "no" have gotten the upgrades since and very few will come back and look for a 2 month old poll so they can change their answer. I participated in the poll over 2 months after it started and I won't change my answer when I get upgraded. That said, I was curious if anyone has had HW3 updated recently. That was my original question in my post.

Thanks for your reply. Least I know I'm not alone today.

-Jason


----------



## techspec

garsh said:


> Alternatively, you could simply wait for _them_ to contact _you _once they have the parts in stock and are ready to start performing upgrades.


I could and would have if I hadn't seen multiple post of people jumping the line by requesting the upgrade from the mobile app. To date, I'm not aware of anyone that's had Tesla contact them for the upgrade. Only a few that have posted that they requested the upgrade and gotten it. Squeaky wheel gets the grease. Also, I'm less confident in Tesla service after they informed me via text that I should remake my appointment for February when it wasn't possible in their app and the text wasn't monitored, basically 1 way with no reply when I tried to immediately follow up on their text. No phone numbers to call are easily available so if the app fails, you will have a tough time getting through to them. Oh, I did find a number. Every option pointed me at the Tesla app or the website FAQ. Nothing got me a real person.


----------



## GDN

techspec said:


> I actually addressed this in a post following my own post you quoted but it seems to have been deleted.
> 
> The poll was started on Oct 15th. That's about when I started seeing owners reporting that they were getting upgraded by making a service request in the Tesla App. A poll has no dates as to when people answer them, that's why many online polls have cutoff dates. I don't know whether those owners that answered "no" have gotten the upgrades since and very few will come back and look for a 2 month old poll so they can change their answer. I participated in the poll over 2 months after it started and I won't change my answer when I get upgraded. That said, I was curious if anyone has had HW3 updated recently. That was my original question in my post.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Least I know I'm not alone today.
> 
> -Jason


I merged your post into this thread because it is the same subject and many people in this thread report in just recent weeks they've been told their car isn't eligible for an upgrade yet, which is the same question you are asking. There are 4 yes replies to HW upgrade in a 3.


----------



## GDN

techspec said:


> I could and would have if I hadn't seen multiple post of people jumping the line by requesting the upgrade from the mobile app. To date, I'm not aware of anyone that's had Tesla contact them for the upgrade. Only a few that have posted that they requested the upgrade and gotten it. Squeaky wheel gets the grease. Also, I'm less confident in Tesla service after they informed me via text that I should remake my appointment for February when it wasn't possible in their app and the text wasn't monitored, basically 1 way with no reply when I tried to immediately follow up on their text. No phone numbers to call are easily available so if the app fails, you will have a tough time getting through to them. Oh, I did find a number. Every option pointed me at the Tesla app or the website FAQ. Nothing got me a real person.


Here is the other reference I was looking for earlier. This thread had other recent reports in it.

Bottom line is we don't need a 3rd thread on this subject. If you'd like your post moved to the other thread I'll be glad to do it.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/hardware-3-retrofit-has-begun.14092/post-253347


----------



## Long Ranger

techspec said:


> I could and would have if I hadn't seen multiple post of people jumping the line by requesting the upgrade from the mobile app.


Can you point to examples of that on this forum? I sure haven't seen it. I've only seen S/X owners and 3 owners with really low VINs (like 10xxx and lower) getting the upgrade so far.



techspec said:


> I don't know whether those owners that answered "no" have gotten the upgrades since and very few will come back and look for a 2 month old poll so they can change their answer.


While that might be true on most forums, I think you'll find that people here are pretty good at updating their votes on a thread like this one.



GDN said:


> There are 4 yes replies to HW upgrade in a 3.


And of those, I suspect only two are valid upgrades, with VINs of 9xxx and 10xxx. I think the other two (@styleruk and @Rob_M) took delivery of vehicles in Spring 2019 that probably had HW3 at delivery.


----------



## Dr. J

Long Ranger said:


> And of those, I suspect only two are valid upgrades, with VINs of 9xxx and 10xxx. I think the other two (@styleruk and @Rob_M) took delivery of vehicles in Spring 2019 that probably had HW3 at delivery.


Wow. I just learned you can toggle the # of votes and see who voted how. I guess my votes really are visible to others!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Long Ranger said:


> Can you point to examples of that on this forum? I sure haven't seen it. I've only seen S/X owners and 3 owners with really low VINs (like 10xxx and lower) getting the upgrade so far.
> 
> While that might be true on most forums, I think you'll find that people here are pretty good at updating their votes on a thread like this one.
> 
> And of those, I suspect only two are valid upgrades, with VINs of 9xxx and 10xxx. I think the other two (@styleruk and @Rob_M) took delivery of vehicles in Spring 2019 that probably had HW3 at delivery.


I have VIN 5950 and was rejected.


----------



## wst88

Another 11,xxx tweeted an upgrade on M3


----------



## John

After driving HW3 for a while with 2019.50.1 and seeing cones, trash cans, stop signs, stop lights, and road markings I have to say that there's not really anything functional yet to get excited about from HW3 that I can notice. It's kind of interesting to see some of the things the net is recognizing, but it doesn't let you DO anything new with them.

Yet.


----------



## Long Ranger

John said:


> After driving HW3 for a while with 2019.50.1 and seeing cones, trash cans, stop signs, stop lights, and road markings I have to say that there's not really anything functional yet to get excited about from HW3 that I can notice. It's kind of interesting to see some of the things the net is recognizing, but it doesn't let you DO anything new with them.
> 
> Yet.


Have you tried to auto-park upon exit? Supposedly that feature only works with HW3.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...verywhere-except-in-manual.14403/#post-258876


----------



## John

Long Ranger said:


> Have you tried to auto-park upon exit? Supposedly that feature only works with HW3.
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...verywhere-except-in-manual.14403/#post-258876


No, I don't normally need that. 
Maybe I can find a situation to test it...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

wst88 said:


> Another 11,xxx tweeted an upgrade on M3
> View attachment 31513


Tesla Joy (YouTube, Twitter, Instagram) also got it. It seems the trend is that people go in for other service and get lucky that their VIN matched FSD computer is in and they get it. At least that's what I have gathered so far...

CAUTION -- that doesn't mean you should go make random service appointments because your FSD computer may not be in yet.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Long Ranger said:


> Have you tried to auto-park upon exit? Supposedly that feature only works with HW3.


This is one of the biggest features I'm looking forward to


----------



## HCD3

StromTrooperM3 said:


> This is one of the biggest features I'm looking forward to


It's been working on my 3 with HW 2.5 for a while. If the car is on hold and I exit the vehicle it puts the car in park. The alert says to prevent roll away.


----------



## Dr. J

HCD3 said:


> It's been working on my 3 with HW 2.5 for a while. If the car is on hold and I exit the vehicle it puts the car in park. The alert says to prevent roll away.


Auto-park is for automated parallel parking, for example: https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-autopark-vs-bmw-330i-g20-parking-assist-battle-video/


----------



## MelindaV

Dr. J said:


> Auto-park is for automated parallel parking, for example: https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-autopark-vs-bmw-330i-g20-parking-assist-battle-video/


no, what @StromTrooperM3 is talking about is controlling summon from the car screen (and it acts once you exit the car) instead of from the app.


----------



## MMMGP

I just requested the upgrade via mobile service appointment feature in the app. My VIN is 14xxxx and I live a few miles from the Fremont mother-ship. Will update with details when I hear back from service.


----------



## HCD3

MMMGP said:


> I just requested the upgrade via mobile service appointment feature in the app. My VIN is 14xxxx and I live a few miles from the Fremont mother-ship. Will update with details when I hear back from service.


I did the same, and haven't heard back from Tesla service..yet.


----------



## MelindaV

if you are not having problems with the car, please don't ask for an appointment. it really just makes more work for the service center to tell you "don't call us, we'll call you when your part is available". The HW3 is VIN matched. you will not get the appointment until YOUR specific part is delivered to your service center.


----------



## MMMGP

MelindaV said:


> if you are not having problems with the car, please don't ask for an appointment. it really just makes more work for the service center to tell you "don't call us, we'll call you when your part is available". The HW3 is VIN matched. you will not get the appointment until YOUR specific part is delivered to your service center.


I'm having other problems with the car so it's an appointment to address multiple issues.

To add, one of my coworkers went in for some unrelated service and decided to ask if the HW3 upgrade was available. Turned out it was available, no one from service contacted him. Since we're on the topic of getting "contacted by service", I've had a peeling drive selector stalk and a rocking driver's seat for 6 months now. In both cases I took the car in to a service center, service told me they'd contact me when the revised parts were available, and did they? NOPE!

Point is, the service centers are busy and requests get lost in the traffic. They definitely need a gentle reminder once in a while.


----------



## MelindaV

MMMGP said:


> Point is, the service centers are busy and requests get lost in the traffic.


and un-needed requests to them do not help them be less busy is my point


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I called my local service team just to ask (not schedule an appointment). They were able to look and confirm in a second that my HW3 is not in. They also told me that they’re coming in, but in seemingly random sequence. They’ll call me when it’s in, but I am more than welcome to check back in a few weeks if I haven’t heard from them.


----------



## potatoee

As of today (1/3/2020), TeslaFi reports 1409 with Autopilot 3 vs 2067 with Autopilot 2.5. If I look at only Model 3's, I see 1214 with Autopilot 3 vs 1594 with 2.5. Personally, I'm not in any rush to get 3.0. Until there are some actual software/feature differences between the two platforms, I'd rather see the new hardware shaken down by the rest of the fleet. I'd hate to rush getting the hardware only to find that there's a hardware bug fixed by a later "point release" of the CPU.


----------



## GDN

Unless it was recently fixed Teslafi can not distinguish between 2.5 and 3.0. Tesla started messing with the codes. To identify which hardware a car has you have to manually set it in Teslafi, so it is very likely not accurate these days.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Look what Zack found today while he was getting a wheel and tire replaced at a Tesla Service Center


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213249883273977856


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Look what Zack found today while he was getting a wheel and tire replaced at a Tesla Service Center
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213249883273977856


Still California.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Still California.


Yes, but on a separate note I called my service center here in Florida and then confirmed that they have been getting them and installing them, but unfortunately mine is not there yet.


----------



## Eric714

I was volunteering this past week to help deliver cars. While having lunch in the breakroom, the service people were bemoaning the flood of owners requesting the HW3 upgrade. They said that when any service is scheduled they check to see if there are any bulletins associated with the VIN and regardless of the service requested, they will add the new hardware if the bulletin comes up. If you don't have a bulletin, you don't get the hardware.

I mentioned that's _if _service is scheduled, but what if it's not scheduled? How would an owner know that there's a bulletin that makes them eligible? No one knew the answer. Does anyone know a way to check by VIN?

While chatting with these guys, I mentioned that Tesla upgrades hardware within model years. Service people agreed. I have helped the past three quarters to deliver cars. I can say that I have seen incremental improvements in the vehicles. (I am envious of some of the newer owners.)

I asked: what's the likelihood that the HW3 hardware issued in the future is a better design than those that are installed today. They said it's a pretty good chance that the hardware will improve over time.

Since there's little benefit to getting the hardware today (better resolution on the cameras - but no FSD yet) it's probably better to wait to get the HW3 hardware. It's likely that the later you wait, the more advanced hardware you will get. The service people agreed and said they wished that owners understood that. I said I would share it with this community.

I am being patient and waiting for the notification from Tesla.


----------



## GDN

Eric714 said:


> I was volunteering this past week to help deliver cars. While having lunch in the breakroom, the service people were bemoaning the flood of owners requesting the HW3 upgrade. They said that when any service is scheduled they check to see if there are any bulletins associated with the VIN and regardless of the service requested, they will add the new hardware if the bulletin comes up. If you don't have a bulletin, you don't get the hardware.
> 
> I mentioned that's _if _service is scheduled, but what if it's not scheduled? How would an owner know that there's a bulletin that makes them eligible? No one knew the answer. Does anyone know a way to check by VIN?
> 
> While chatting with these guys, I mentioned that Tesla upgrades hardware within model years. Service people agreed. I have helped the past three quarters to deliver cars. I can say that I have seen incremental improvements in the vehicles. (I am envious of some of the newer owners.)
> 
> I asked: what's the likelihood that the HW3 hardware issued in the future is a better design than those that are installed today. They said it's a pretty good chance that the hardware will improve over time.
> 
> Since there's little benefit to getting the hardware today (better resolution on the cameras - but no FSD yet) it's probably better to wait to get the HW3 hardware. It's likely that the later you wait, the more advanced hardware you will get. The service people agreed and said they wished that owners understood that. I said I would share it with this community.
> 
> I am being patient and waiting for the notification from Tesla.


That being patient theory won't get you any newer hardware if what everyone is saying and the HW 3.0 shows up truly already assigned to a VIN. You're going to fit in to the category of yours just sitting on a shelf collecting dust since they admitted they don't know how they reach out to you. It's not going to get you any newer hardware, yours is already sitting there collecting dust perhaps.

I'm not advocating everyone call, you just confirmed however that Tesla likely isn't going to call you.


----------



## Bigriver

MMMGP said:


> Turned out it was available, no one from service contacted him....Point is, the service centers are busy and requests get lost in the traffic. They definitely need a gentle reminder once in a while.


I believe that "we'll contact you" is code for "we'll add it to things to be done if you are in for other things." That is how my SC originally told me they expected to be handling the upgrades. That seems to be what I've heard the most of it actually happening.



MelindaV said:


> and un-needed requests to them do not help them be less busy is my point


Totally agree.



SoFlaModel3 said:


> They also told me that they're coming in, but in seemingly random sequence


Argh! I hate the random aspect of Tesla! There should be a plan! And clear communication of that plan would help those of us who steer a bit to the annal-retentive side.



potatoee said:


> TeslaFi reports 1409 with Autopilot 3 vs 2067 with Autopilot 2.5. If I look at only Model 3's, I see 1214 with Autopilot 3 vs 1594 with 2.5


In addition to what @GDN noted about those statistics being unreliable, keep in mind that not all HW2.5 will be upgraded.... only those that purchased FSD. It seems at this point that the vast majority of those showing HW3 are newer cars that came with it.


----------



## Dr. J

GDN said:


> That being patient theory won't get you any newer hardware if what everyone is saying and the HW 3.0 shows up truly already assigned to a VIN. You're going to fit in to the category of yours just sitting on a shelf collecting dust since they admitted they don't know how they reach out to you. It's not going to get you any newer hardware, yours is already sitting there collecting dust perhaps.
> 
> I'm not advocating everyone call, you just confirmed however that Tesla likely isn't going to call you.


So, you think the service center will allow all the HW3.0 boxes to pile up rather than contact people to bring them in for service? Eh, could be. Until they run out of storage space. My guess is they'll have some sort of process to clear the inventory as they have time on the service schedule to do the work. But no one has ever won a bet on Tesla out-performing on service. (But new year, new attitude, maybe!)


----------



## GDN

Dr. J said:


> So, you think the service center will allow all the HW3.0 boxes to pile up rather than contact people to bring them in for service? Eh, could be. Until they run out of storage space. My guess is they'll have some sort of process to clear the inventory as they have time on the service schedule to do the work. But no one has ever won a bet on Tesla out-performing on service. (But new year, new attitude, maybe!)


You know truly I would hope that they wouldn't. I'm just trying to process the facts that have been reported. Very few have reported that they've been contacted to come in for a HW upgrade. I've yet to clog the pipeline and myself call in or open a service ticket to see about getting HW updated. Most of those reporting they have tried get turned down. Then yet we get pictures of someone posting stacks of what they claim are HW3.0 upgrades sitting on a shelf.

I guess I'll go on record and say that first and foremost I can't believe that Tesla is truly shipping these with VIN information already burned in. I know that report has come from many people. I believe they can likely do that with local equipment at the SC, but I have no proof of that. I just find it hard to believe they can't. Tesla built roughly 300,000 Model 3's before they began putting HW 3.0 in at the factory. I don't know if we know the percentage of FSD purchasers but I'll go out on a limb and say 50% ( I have no clue if that is in the ball park.). So if they have 150K cars to upgrade with roughly 180 Service Centers (assuming the cars and FSD are distributed evenly amount SC's) and each service center has over 800 cars to upgrade. I'd hope they get it worked out to make it happen fast, but if it is a 2 hour job, one technician can upgrade 4 or maybe 5 cars in a day. Lets go with 5 for easy math and it would take 160 days for each SC to process their cars. 2 technicians could cut it down to 80 days. This doesn't account for S and X upgrades and it makes a lot of assumptions.

To say the least, while I believe in this company we know parts and logistics still have a lot of work to be done. Add on top of all of this the number of people that have moved and don't live near the SC that delivered the car, the number of people like myself that live half way between 2 SC's, about 9 miles each way, but yet I drive by one of them every day of the week and rarely get close to the other one, I truly believe the logistics are more than they can handle.

Just my thoughts on they subject.


----------



## slacker775

I also doubt that they are VIN-coded in any hard manner. There is no obvious reason why they would do that. It would only increase the logistical problem that the upgrades already present. Much simpler to ship a batch of upgrades to an SC and have the techs run the standard ‘what recalls/bulletins apply to this VIN’ while doing other work to match things up. Just because someone bought their car near the Fresno SC doesn’t mean they are anywhere near that location any longer. Yea, I get it, they have GPS coords of the car and could be all kinds of fancy and locate to the nearest SC, but if any one of you has ever seen a company have that much coordination going on between different sides of the business, I want to work there! Most businesses I’ve seen - and having been in consulting for many years, I’ve seen a lot - have no coordination between two rows of cubes much less hundred of field offices.


----------



## wst88

Slacker - I agree - If board are stacked up at S.C.'s they are not hard encoded. But it sure makes a great story to hold all of us that are eagerly waiting at bay. 
Lets hope these upgrades go quickly. I am guessing there is some type of order scheduled to get us all processed and I am guessing it is in the order of VIN number.


----------



## Dr. J

And what does it really matter until the software can do something (useful) with HW3.0? I'll become part of the posse when that happens. Til then, I'm patient.


----------



## slacker775

The nerd in me wants it right now, but fortunately, besides some neato graphics on the screen to amuse me for a few minutes, I'm really not missing anything. Waiting a few more weeks or a couple months isn't going to kill me. Ultimately, I'm just more glad that there isn't really any going back on doing the upgrades. Awhile back I was concerned that besides a few tweets and all that, there wasn't any real official statement that us FSD buyers would get the upgrade. Doesn't seem like there is any question about that now.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Looks like HW3 is not VIN matched. It's that your VIN is tagged for service bulletin...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214017591330689024


----------



## NR4P

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes, but on a separate note I called my service center here in Florida and then confirmed that they have been getting them and installing them, but unfortunately mine is not there yet.


Assume you called Dania. I spoke with West Palm and they said they haven't received any notices for any M3's. Only doing S and X's.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

NR4P said:


> Assume you called Dania. I spoke with West Palm and they said they haven't received any notices for any M3's. Only doing S and X's.


Yeah that was Dania and there is the distinct possibility they have also only done S&X and just left that detail out.


----------



## Perscitus

I'll skip 3.0 and wait for 3.5 or 4.0 if still retrofit-table into a Model 3
(even if limited by the camera/sensor setup).

No interest in FSD until it becomes a legal obligation to driving on public roads
(which won't happen until dementia starts to keep me off the road in a few decades).


----------



## harrison987

I had HW3 installed today on my model 3


----------



## wst88

harrison987 said:


> I had HW3 installed today on my model 3


Were you in for some other service or requested to come in for upgrade?


----------



## MMMGP

MMMGP said:


> I just requested the upgrade via mobile service appointment feature in the app. My VIN is 14xxxx and I live a few miles from the Fremont mother-ship. Will update with details when I hear back from service.


I was turned away, not on the list for the upgrade yet.


----------



## Chris350

Well.... 

Just scheduled a service appointment for 1/29...

Need new front tires / New wipers / AC has developed a ticking sound upon start up (it goes away after 5 - 10 seconds) / Efficiency has changed dramatically since the RW drive unit got replaced (was 240Wh/mi before (at 29k miles) the replacement and now runs at 266Wh/mi (at 6k miles since replaced)) and requested the FSD 3.0 hardware upgrade...

So, we will see if the SC has the 3.0 and can install.... I have an earlier vin but being in FLA one can only hope....

SC is in West Palm Beach...


----------



## Mr. Spacely

slacker775 said:


> The nerd in me wants it right now, but fortunately, besides some neato graphics on the screen to amuse me for a few minutes, I'm really not missing anything. Waiting a few more weeks or a couple months isn't going to kill me.


Yes we can wait a few weeks or a couple months, but at this rate of installation what if it takes 6 months or a year?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Perscitus said:


> I'll skip 3.0 and wait for 3.5 or 4.0 if still retrofit-table into a Model 3
> (even if limited by the camera/sensor setup).
> 
> No interest in FSD until it becomes a legal obligation to driving on public roads
> (which won't happen until dementia starts to keep me off the road in a few decades).


Do you have FSD equipped on your car and you're just intent to hold out for "better than 3.0"?


----------



## Spunkmire

Made a service appointment to update FSD hardware on Jan 15. It was sent to mobile service and then to the service center and is scheduled for 1-30-20. Made no other requests but the HW3 upgrade.
Service will be in Carlsbad, CA. Vin 83XXX, bought FSD with purchase in Oct 2018.


----------



## Spunkmire

Shawn Charron said:


> Made a service appointment to update FSD hardware on Jan 15. It was sent to mobile service and then to the service center and is scheduled for 1-30-20. Made no other requests but the HW3 upgrade.
> Service will be in Carlsbad, CA. Vin 83XXX, bought FSD with purchase in Oct 2018.


Drop off at 9am was done by 3pm. Now just waiting for recalibration. Was expecting my settings to be wiped but everything is still there.


----------



## GDN

Shawn Charron said:


> Drop off at 9am was done by 3pm. Now just waiting for recalibration. Was expecting my settings to be wiped but everything is still there.


When you say settings are still there have you verified your trip odometer readings?


----------



## potatoee

Upgraded to HW3 yesterday. Overheard staff saying that invitations to upgrade are being issued according to how long you've had the vehicle. Despite this there was a X owner there that had their vehicle much longer than me and didn't get an invite.

In my case, I was waiting for two months for parts for something unrelated to HW3. I may have "cheated" since I leveraged some good will/guilt and asked the SC to consider doing an upgrade since I was 1) there and 2) other work was delayed. They were very willing to do it. They mentioned that for the M3, the upgrade takes relatively long since they have a lot of checking/diagnostics to do to preempt issues. They had my vehicle for 4 hours, I'm guessing 2-3 hours of that time was for the HW3 upgrade.


----------



## iChris93

potatoee said:


> Despite this there was a X owner there that had their vehicle much longer than me and didn't get an invite.


I think the hardware between the S/X and 3 are slightly different because IIRC, only the Model 3 has the computer liquid cooled.


----------



## potatoee

iChris93 said:


> I think the hardware between the S/X and 3 are slightly different because IRRC, only the Model 3 has the computer liquid cooled.


IRRC?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

potatoee said:


> Overheard staff saying that invitations to upgrade are being issued according to how long you've had the vehicle. Despite this there was a X owner there that had their vehicle much longer than me and didn't get an invite.


We like to say don't believe everything you hear at the Service Center. I have VIN 005950 on my Model 3 and picked it up February 2018. Crickets...


----------



## iChris93

potatoee said:


> IRRC?


Sorry, should have been IIRC. If I recall correctly.


----------



## Spunkmire

GDN said:


> When you say settings are still there have you verified your trip odometer readings?


My trip odometer readings are still there.


----------



## GDN

Spunkmire said:


> My trip odometer readings are still there.


This is good to hear and I heard reported recently. That was not the case from the first upgrades, so they are learning how to save those settings and transfer them.


----------



## potatoee

I got HW3 yesterday. If memory serves the only thing saved was Odometer, key information. Unless I'm mistaken or did needless work, it appeared to me that the following is lost:

Driver profiles (including your seat settings and other things)
Homelink
All internal configuration stuff (e.g. settings to use Nav on AP, preferences, etc.)
All of the accumulating trip calculations (not the vehicle odometer of course).
I had to repair my phone and do all the stuff to enable sharing info from the phone to the vehicle.
I'll count losing all that stuff as a "feature" since it forced me to go through the menus to think about the configuration of the vehicle and if it was set up the way I really wanted.


----------



## iChris93

potatoee said:


> Unless I'm mistaken or did needless work, it appeared to me that the following is lost:
> 
> Driver profiles
> Homelink
> All internal configuration stuff (e.g. settings to use Nav on AP, preferences, etc.)
> I had to repair my phone and do all the stuff to enable sharing info from the phone to the vehicle.


At this point, I will take keeping those things over driving visualizations. It took me a long time to find the right seat position.


----------



## Long Ranger

potatoee said:


> I got HW3 yesterday. If memory serves the only thing saved was Odometer, key information.


Do you just mean that your overall vehicle odometer wasn't reset? What about the trip odometer cards? I'd guess that those were probably reset based upon everything else you lost. A lot of us have one of those cards that we've never reset to see what the car reports for lifetime energy usage.


----------



## HCD3

potatoee said:


> IRRC?


If I recall correctly.


----------



## potatoee

iChris93 said:


> At this point, I will take keeping those things over driving visualizations. It took me a long time to find the right seat position.


Precisely. It's always good to know what info you are losing before you lose it hence the post. In your case people need to make a concerted effort to pay attention to what they liked about the seat position and try to remember it after the install is done. Some things could, in theory, be measured. Other things cannot.


----------



## potatoee

Long Ranger said:


> Do you just mean that your overall vehicle odometer wasn't reset? What about the trip odometer cards? I'd guess that those were probably reset based upon everything else you lost. A lot of us have one of those cards that we've never reset to see what the car reports for lifetime energy usage.


Regarding odometer, the vehicle odometer is not reset (do do so would be illegal or require documentation), The "Trip Reports" are all lost. I'll update my original post. Thx.


----------



## Chris350

Ok....

My little HW3 Saga....

Made an appointment for 1/29 on 1/14.... Requested the following work:
New front tires
New wipers
AC ticking noise on start up
Steering Wheel cowel is loose
Battery Breather Service Bulletin
Range issue
HW3 retrofit...

Received a text on the morning of 1/29 from Tesla telling me that they would have to reschedule the appointment as parts wouldn't arrive in time to complete the service requested....

They didn't indicate what those "parts" were in the text.

I then texted them back asking for a ETA on a possible reschedule.... But never heard back from them.

Yesterday, I then requested another service appointment through the app.... Listing the same items as before. That appointment is rescheduled for 2/11. About an hour later, I received a text fro Tesla that said the following: "We are still waiting for an ETA on the tires, but will keep you posted".

So, no service because they can't get tires..... But no mention of the HW3 retrofit.... Hopefully that is good news.... Bad news is they can't get tires....

Hopefully, I hear prior to 2/11..... I need those tires...


----------



## Mike

Chris350 said:


> Ok....
> 
> My little HW3 Saga....
> 
> Made an appointment for 1/29 on 1/14.... Requested the following work:
> New front tires
> New wipers
> AC ticking noise on start up
> Steering Wheel cowel is loose
> Battery Breather Service Bulletin
> Range issue
> HW3 retrofit...
> 
> Received a text on the morning of 1/29 from Tesla telling me that they would have to reschedule the appointment as parts wouldn't arrive in time to complete the service requested....
> 
> They didn't indicate what those "parts" were in the text.
> 
> I then texted them back asking for a ETA on a possible reschedule.... But never heard back from them.
> 
> Yesterday, I then requested another service appointment through the app.... Listing the same items as before. That appointment is rescheduled for 2/11. About an hour later, I received a text fro Tesla that said the following: "We are still waiting for an ETA on the tires, but will keep you posted".
> 
> So, no service because they can't get tires..... But no mention of the HW3 retrofit.... Hopefully that is good news.... Bad news is they can't get tires....
> 
> Hopefully, I hear prior to 2/11..... I need those tires...


Sidebar question: "New front tires" & "Range issue". Any thoughts about these two items being related?


----------



## fazluke

Spunkmire said:


> Drop off at 9am was done by 3pm. Now just waiting for recalibration. Was expecting my settings to be wiped but everything is still there.


Only three actions.

You still have to activate it in car menu to see light/stop signs, etc.., log in to your home wifi, and restablish Bluetooth with your cell.


----------



## littlD

Wondering if improvements to HW3 upgrade have occurred since earlier posts.

_For me today, I didn't lose_:
Driver Profile (seat position)
Phone Key Pairing (I did have to re-pair for audio, text messages, and re-enable calendar sharing)
Homelink
Audio Favorites (except strangely for FM)


----------



## JP White

Mike said:


> Sidebar question: "New front tires" & "Range issue". Any thoughts about these two items being related?


Range gets better as tires wear and will revert to original when ew tires are fitted.

Range issue is probably a software nerf they will hedge around and say its normal.


----------



## wst88

If you post you vin after upgrade I will try and keep the tally at top. Don’t post the entire vin, only the 123,xxx format.


----------

